# Autumn...



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

The leaves, they are a turnin'...


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice 8) It's going to be very colorful in a few days.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice 8) It's going to be very colorful in a few days.




Thanks! It's going to be colourful indeed.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2017)

Local reservoir yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2017)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Reservoir...


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice reflection


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice reflection




Thanks!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 14, 2017)

Aspens at their peak in the California Sierras.
Sorensen's Resort just south of Lake Tahoe.



Fall Colors Sorensens love is in the air 2017 1338 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Fall Colors Sorensens 2017 1338 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Viggo (Oct 14, 2017)

Here’s a ahot from today’s outing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very nice, and the couple in the shot help to bring the story out. I miss these things and unless it was family or friends that asked me to capture them in the scene I would wait it out for them to leave and miss the story! :

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Aspens at their peak in the California Sierras.
> Sorensen's Resort just south of Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Viggo. 
Very nice shot, very angelic looking model. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viggo said:


> Here’s a ahot from today’s outing.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Here’s a ahot from today’s outing.




Very nice portrait. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Aspens at their peak in the California Sierras.
> Sorensen's Resort just south of Lake Tahoe.



Beautiful pictures, Keith. 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Here’s a ahot from today’s outing.



Lovely portrait. Well done, Viggo.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very nice, and the couple in the shot help to bring the story out. I miss these things and unless it was family or friends that asked me to capture them in the scene I would wait it out for them to leave and miss the story! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks  I was trying to focus on the leading lines with the shadows when the couple showed up. It all worked out in the end.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 15, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Aspens at their peak in the California Sierras.
> ...



Thank you. Nature cooperated.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you so much for the comments!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Great shot, like the leading lines and the colours, road to nowhere or sharp bend! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> 8)


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 15, 2017)

Drove for 2 hrs, got out out my tripod and discovered I'd left my arca L-plate at home. Fortunately IS came to the rescue.

1.



Reflections on Loch Ard [5D4_6402] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr

2.



Decrepit Boathouse on Loch Ard [5D4_6395] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Great shot, like the leading lines and the colours, road to nowhere or sharp bend!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks! Well, it’s pretty much both a sharp bend and a road to nowhere.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Drove for 2 hrs, got out out my tripod and discovered I'd left my arca L-plate at home. Fortunately IS came to the rescue.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...




Beautiful shots, love the colours and reflections.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Aspens at their peak in the California Sierras.
> Sorensen's Resort just south of Lake Tahoe.
> 
> 
> ...




Gorgeous colours, Keith.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Drove for 2 hrs, got out out my tripod and discovered I'd left my arca L-plate at home. Fortunately IS came to the rescue.




Beautiful pictures, GammyKnee. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 15, 2017)

dpc said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Aspens at their peak in the California Sierras.
> ...



Thanks dpc


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Lovely, such a range of colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Lovely, such a range of colours.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham! I was hoping to get lots of shots of fall colours but for various reasons it didn't pan out. There's such a narrow window of opportunity for that around here. One day everything's in full autumn foliage and a few short days later the leaves are all fallen. Maybe next year. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2017)

The hammock caught my eye. 



Fall Colors Sorensens 2017 1290 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

Beautiful colours. 8) Very nice shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful colours. 8) Very nice shot, Keith.



Thank you Click


----------



## dpc (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes, Keith, very nice colours! Love the golden tones. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2017)

dpc said:


> Yes, Keith, very nice colours! Love the golden tones. 8)



Thanks dpc


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Kieth. 
Very golden, very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> The hammock caught my eye.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Very golden, very nice.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2017)

8)


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Interesting take on the subject with the single leaf, I like the second one with the water behind. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 18, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Interesting take on the subject with the single leaf, I like the second one with the water behind.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Graham.


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Oct 19, 2017)

Rural Eastern Ontario


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2017)

Geaibleu16 said:


> Rural Eastern Ontario



Lovely. 8) Nicely done, Geaibleu16.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Geaibleu. 
Very nice variety of colours in the first shot. Nice job on the wheat field, a difficult subject to get to look good, (at least I have found it difficult to achieve a good look.) and I like the look of your shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Geaibleu16 said:


> Rural Eastern Ontario


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice, all these pictures with the warm autumn colours!

But what if there are no deciduous trees around...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Simple, you post a picture with the trees you have available and a nice warm coloured heather filling in the gaps. ;D
Nice shot too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Nice, all these pictures with the warm autumn colours!
> 
> But what if there are no deciduous trees around...


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice, all these pictures with the warm autumn colours!
> 
> But what if there are no deciduous trees around...




Nice expanse. It reminds me of home, although we do have lots of coloured leaves. Well, we did. They're pretty much all fallen now.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2017)

Grove of trees on the verge of Vermillion Lake, Banff National Park.


----------



## varoonprasad (Oct 20, 2017)

One of my favorite shot


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 20, 2017)

Here are some autumn pictures from me. These are more or less testshots with my new bought G7X MarkII:


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

dpc said:


> Grove of trees on the verge of Vermillion Lake, Banff National Park.



Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> One of my favorite shot



Beautiful shot. Well done, varoonprasad. 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Here are some autumn pictures from me. These are more or less testshots with my new bought G7X MarkII:



Nice series, Photorex.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Grove of trees on the verge of Vermillion Lake, Banff National Park.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

dpc, varoonprasad, Photorex,

Very nice pictures all! Reminds me why -despite the more than occasional rain and storms- autumn is a favourite season for me!

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
I'm not sure why, but the first thing that popped in to my head was "Silence is Golden." Probably because it looks peaceful enough to me. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Grove of trees on the verge of Vermillion Lake, Banff National Park.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Varoonprasad. 
Beautiful colours, I like the use of the green, gold and pink in the bokeh. Very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



varoonprasad said:


> One of my favorite shot


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Photorex. 
Nice series of shots, looks like you and your new camera are already working well together. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Photorex said:


> Here are some autumn pictures from me. These are more or less testshots with my new bought G7X MarkII:


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks to Click, Nat_WA and Valvebounce for your comments.

Frank


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2017)

AbsN said:


> Autumn berries



Nice picture.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Oct 21, 2017)

Berkshires


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi AbsN. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AbsN said:


> Autumn berries


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi CWYS. 
Very nice composition and colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Berkshires


----------



## Jopa (Oct 21, 2017)

Beautiful pictures everyone! Fall no doubt has the richest colors of all seasons


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc, varoonprasad, Photorex,
> 
> Very nice pictures all! Reminds me why -despite the more than occasional rain and storms- autumn is a favourite season for me!
> 
> Wiebe.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> I'm not sure why, but the first thing that popped in to my head was "Silence is Golden." Probably because it looks peaceful enough to me.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Oct 21, 2017)

Thx.


Valvebounce said:


> Hi CWYS.
> Very nice composition and colours.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Jopa. 
Very nice series, very colourful shots. I particularly like the leaves floating on the water, you got the reflection and the colour under the water too, or is that also a reflection of leaves in the trees? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jopa said:


> Beautiful pictures everyone! Fall no doubt has the richest colors of all seasons


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2017)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Berkshires



Nice. Well done, CaptureWhatYouSee.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Beautiful pictures everyone! Fall no doubt has the richest colors of all seasons




Very nice series, Jopa.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2017)

dpc said:


>



Another nice picture, dpc. 8)


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Oct 21, 2017)

Click said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > Berkshires
> ...



Thanks. I captured what I saw...


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jopa.
> Very nice series, very colourful shots. I particularly like the leaves floating on the water, you got the reflection and the colour under the water too, or is that also a reflection of leaves in the trees?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hi Graham and thank you! I think that's part the rocks under the water and part reflections of the trees. That's a creek somewhere in Great Smoky Mountains, very clean, I wouldn't even hesitate to drink from it 




Click said:


> Very nice series, Jopa.



Thank you Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

Autumn grain field...


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2017)

dpc said:


> Autumn grain field...



I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn grain field...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)

Autumn vignettes from Horseshoe Canyon outside Drumheller, Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)

Abandoned granary...


----------



## dpc (Oct 22, 2017)

Reservoir...


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

dpc said:


> Abandoned granary...



Nice pictures dpc, you must be out and about quite often for the abundance of pictures / scenes 
I like the grain field / granary pictures - remind me of my youth when we still had such fields near my home... Now there are only ever so few areas with grain fields left in the Netherlands  Only corn and grass / hay...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

@ AbsN, CWYS and Jopa,

Very nice pictures all!

As mentioned before, I like the colours of this season and somehow we don't seem to have the rich colours ourselves this year. So - good of you all to give me a share of yours 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

Clouds and wind over the "Waddenzee"... that seems to be my autumn this year


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 23, 2017)

We still have quite a few autumn wildflowers outside of Atlanta, Georgia, USA.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Abandoned granary...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Oct 23, 2017)

Same area


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Oct 23, 2017)

Same area


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> We still have quite a few autumn wildflowers outside of Atlanta, Georgia, USA.



Lovely picture.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice pictures, Geaibleu16.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks, Click.

Other than wildflowers, it's been a fairly drab autumn in the SE US.



Click said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > We still have quite a few autumn wildflowers outside of Atlanta, Georgia, USA.
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2017)

Another very nice shot. Well done, chrysoberyl.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you. Nature was kind enough to present me with that magnificence; the least I can do is take a decent picture of it.



Click said:


> Another very nice shot. Well done, chrysoberyl.


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you Click and Valvebounce fot your kind comments.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 26, 2017)

A few shots of the Fall Colors from a hike in Harriman State Park this past weekend.

All shots with the 5D IV and EF 200mm f/2.8L II.







On Flickr


Looking up, through the leaves...




On Flickr






On Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice pictures. Well done, Daniel.


----------



## npdien (Oct 26, 2017)

Eagan, Minnesota.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 26, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> A few shots of the Fall Colors from a hike in Harriman State Park this past weekend.
> 
> All shots with the 5D IV and EF 200mm f/2.8L II.



Great images, but the first one is truly awesome.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2017)

Lovely shot, npdien.


----------



## hne (Oct 26, 2017)

Stockholm/Sweden just passed the peak of autumn colour. Phone picture.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice composition!



hne said:


> Stockholm/Sweden just passed the peak of autumn colour. Phone picture.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 29, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> A few shots of the Fall Colors from a hike in Harriman State Park this past weekend.
> 
> All shots with the 5D IV and EF 200mm f/2.8L II.





Click said:


> Nice pictures. Well done, Daniel.





Jopa said:


> Great images, but the first one is truly awesome.



Thank you, both! 

The low autumn sun helped me get some nice back-lit shots.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Oct 29, 2017)

I just re-processed a few from 2015... 



Fall_2015_73 by ken_wall_nyc, on Flickr



Fall_2015_41 by ken_wall_nyc, on Flickr



Fall_2015_13 by ken_wall_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2017)

Blue jay feather, ladybug and autumn leaves...


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2017)

@ hne, CaptureWhatYouSee and dpc

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2017)

*!*



Click said:


> @ hne, CaptureWhatYouSee and dpc
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2017)

Still officially autumn but we got our first real snowfall of the year yesterday and it'll likely stay. So, here's my first 'leaf in the snow' shot.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2017)

Winter is coming fast...

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Winter is coming fast...
> 
> Nice picture, dpc.



Thanks, Click! Winter can be a tad depressing but when offered a lemon, you know what they say...   8)


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 7, 2017)

Lochan a' Ghleannain near AberFoyle:



Lochan Ghleannain [5D4_6776_WM] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> Lochan a' Ghleannain near AberFoyle:



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks Click.


----------



## sama (Nov 7, 2017)

Not much autumn colors in Ontario this year. Still have some in Quebec city in late October.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2017)

sama said:


> Not much autumn colors in Ontario this year. Still have some in Quebec city in late October.



Nice pictures, sama.


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 30, 2017)

Some really nice shots in this thread, guys. 
This one was taken yesterday. A 70 degree autumn day, and even the sculptures are celebrating the nice weather.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> This one was taken yesterday. A 70 degree autumn day, and even the sculptures are celebrating the nice weather.





Very nice picture. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice picture, kodakrome. I envy the temperature. It's autumn according to the calendar but here it's really winter.


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the positive comments, Click and dpc


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2017)

Although it's white and cold outside, definitely winterish, I'll post this as a tribute to the season I'm not presently enjoying.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2017)

And yet another.


----------



## GammyKnee (Nov 30, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Some really nice shots in this thread, guys.
> This one was taken yesterday. A 70 degree autumn day, and even the sculptures are celebrating the nice weather.



Very nice kodakrome!


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Although it's white and cold outside, definitely winterish, I'll post this as a tribute to the season I'm not presently enjoying.



pretty shot!


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 30, 2017)

GammyKnee said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Some really nice shots in this thread, guys.
> ...



Thanks, GammyKnee!


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Although it's white and cold outside, definitely winterish, I'll post this as a tribute to the season I'm not presently enjoying.



Beautiful colours. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Although it's white and cold outside, definitely winterish, I'll post this as a tribute to the season I'm not presently enjoying.
> ...



Thanks!


----------

